# Smoking my first pork butt tomorrow!!!



## dkite22 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey guys, getting ready to smoke my first pork butt tomorrow.  My plan is to smoke on rack until 160 degrees then foil for the remainder.  I have heard you should spray apple juice or other liquid on it during the process.  I was curious what others do with spraying the meat.  I was thinking of spraying it a few times before it is foiled and then one last time before wrapping it in foil.  I can't imagine spraying it once it is foiled since that would involve unwrapping it. 

I also heard that using apple juice from concentrate is better than just plain apple juice. 

Thoughts and feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 4, 2014)

It is ok to put some liquid in the foil if you wish but I have found little benefit to spritzing a Pork Butt. Every time you open the smoker you can be adding 20 minutes or more to the smoking time, the smoker needs to recover it's heat and evaporative cooling sucks heat out of the meat increasing the cook time. Opinions will vary, so if you chose to spritz, once an hour is plenty...JJ


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't spray pork butts or shoulders, only spare ribs.  I didn't find any advantage to spraying butts or shoulders I'm going to wrap.  I don't wrap my ribs so spraying definitely makes a difference in their bark.     

DEFINITELY don't bother spraying once foiled.  Waste of apple juice.

I've sprayed with fresh pressed cider, apple concentrate, and apple juice, which is basically flavored grape juice.  Cider and concentrate were my preferences.


----------



## dkite22 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks so much guys for the feedback and I think I will go ahead and skip the Spritzing all together!  I was thinking you needed to do it to keep it moist but sounds like the pork butt will take care of itself.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 4, 2014)

Be sure to come back here dkite22 and let us know how it turned out.  Don't forget the pics!


----------



## trevorh (Apr 4, 2014)

Fail proof...

Okay, this is easy.

1) buy a 9 pound blade in Boston butt. You will want the leftovers.

2) The day before you plan to smoke, rub the butt down with yellow mustard. Plain yellow mustard. Then apply the rub you want heavily. If you make it that's fine, but most store-bought pork rubs will work. Put it in a pan, Cover it with saran wrap, and refrigerate overnight.

3) this will take probably 12 hours to cook. So make sure you pull your meat out of the refrigerator in time to come to room temperature. Heavily inject the butt with equal parts apple cider vinegar and apple juice with a splash or two of Worchester shire sauce

4) heat your smoker to 225°. Put your meat on the smoker with out a pan fat side up. Don't foil it yet. Cook until you reach an internal temp of 175°. Put your thermometer in the thickest part of the meat and make sure it does not touch the bone.

5) once you reach 175°, pull the meat off of the grill and place into an aluminum foil pan. Pour one half of a cup of equal parts apple cider vinegar and apple juice into the pan and cover with aluminum foil. Put the meat back onto the smoker and take it off when you reach an internal temp of 205°

You will know if it's done when the bone blade pulls free. Make sure you let the roast set for at least 30 minutes before pulling it apart.


----------



## dkite22 (Apr 4, 2014)

You guys are awesome and so glad I found this site.  I am doing most of what Trevor mentioned but did not buy the apple cider vinegar so will have to go without the injection.  Hoping to post pics tomorrow evening!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 4, 2014)

I must do mine wrong.  I pull from fridge and put the rub on.  Then get the smoker fired up and once at temp put the meat on.  Then leave it cook til the bone wiggles.   Nothing else.

KISS method.     Everyone loves it.


----------



## dkite22 (Apr 4, 2014)

She is all ready to go come 6am!













image.jpg



__ dkite22
__ Apr 4, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 5, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I must do mine wrong.  I pull from fridge and put the rub on.  Then get the smoker fired up and once at temp put the meat on.  Then leave it cook til the bone wiggles.   Nothing else.
> 
> KISS method.     Everyone loves it.



Guess that makes two of us cf !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 5, 2014)

Please, I'am not trying to be rude here..... But please do not let your pork sit out and get to room temp. before putting on your smoker !!  IMHO, your just askin for trouble doin this.....  Just my 2 cents !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 5, 2014)

dkite22 said:


> She is all ready to go come 6am!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please let us know how your smoke turns out ....  Let's see some more pics.   Thumbs Up


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 5, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I must do mine wrong. I pull from fridge and put the rub on. Then get the smoker fired up and once at temp put the meat on. Then leave it cook til the bone wiggles. Nothing else.
> 
> KISS method. Everyone loves it.


Times three!

Cold meat absorbs smoke longer and safely climbs through the 4 hour danger zone.


----------



## trikefreak (Apr 5, 2014)

"Cold meat absorbs smoke longer and safely climbs through the 4 hour danger zone."

I didn't realize this was a fact. For some silly reason, I thought warm meat would absorb smoke better, but I'm just a Hillbilly. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






But seriously, when it comes to pork butts, you really have to try hard to screw one up on the smoker. My biggest mistake is running out of time, and having to toss it in the oven.


----------



## trevorh (Apr 5, 2014)

Ok let me clarify a bit then. Let your pork butt sit out for about an hour or so, so it's not so friggin cold when you put it on your smoker - room temperature.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 5, 2014)

TrevorH said:


> Ok let me clarify a bit then. Let your pork butt sit out for about an hour or so, so it's not so friggin cold when you put it on your smoker - room temperature.



Trevor, we are not trying to bag on ya bud !!  There are just some folks here that are in the same place we all were at some point when we started on this great smokin adventure....  We just need to make sure we are clear with folks as we don't want anyone getting sick....  I and others know ya meant well and your method, a lot of it I think we all would agree will work just fine if that's the route ya wanna proceed with.... Just the room temp comment on pork, some new folks that are just starting out may not know exactly what ya meant....  That's all !!

Take care,

Justin


----------



## smoking b (Apr 6, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I must do mine wrong. I pull from fridge and put the rub on. Then get the smoker fired up and once at temp put the meat on. Then leave it cook til the bone wiggles. Nothing else.
> 
> KISS method. Everyone loves it.


Times 4  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Please, I'am not trying to be rude here..... But please do not let your pork sit out and get to room temp. before putting on your smoker !! IMHO, your just askin for trouble doin this..... Just my 2 cents !


I agree. I've never understood this - the meat will warm up a LOT faster in a hot smoker than it will sitting on a counter


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 6, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> Times three!
> 
> Cold meat absorbs smoke longer and safely climbs through the 4 hour danger zone.


Smoke flavor is dependent on the wood used, how much is used and the length of time the food spends in the smoke, not on the initial temperature of the meat at the time it is placed on the cooking grate.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 6, 2014)

cliffcarter said:


> Smoke flavor is dependent on the wood used, how much is used and the length of time the food spends in the smoke, not on the initial temperature of the meat at the time it is placed on the cooking grate.


No argument at all.  I meant there's no smoke on the kitchen counter but there is smoke in the smoker.  If there is smoke on your kitchen counter, you got bigger problems than the temperature of your meat.

Bringing meat to room temp works for thinner cuts of meat like steaks that cook quickly.  It helps provide for a more consistent through and through finish.  When I room temp a steak I use a metal thawing plate to transfer the available heat from the room more quickly to a cold steak.  Then I sear the meat and finish the cook with indirect heating on a hot grill to give a nice consistent finish through to the center of the steak.  

Room temping a butt or shoulder?  Nope.  It will take hours for even a 4 lb butt at 40F to absorb enough heat from a 70F room to reach thermal equilibrium.   Anyone can conduct their own experiment.  Let a butt or shoulder sit on the counter for an hour, then put a probe in it only 1/2" deep, read the thermometer.  It MIGHT read 45F.  Instead, throw it on the smoker cold and let it warm up safely in a 225-275F delicious hickory/pecan/apple/cherry smoke filled environment.


----------



## bbqgeekess (Apr 6, 2014)

I smoke my pork butt at 275F to an internal temp of around 170F or so (until the bark has set, passes the scratch test and is the right color).  I don't spritz it but if you do make sure to do it only after the bark has set.   The bark will get a lot of moisture after foiling because then it is braising.   Then continue to cook in the foil until it probes like butter and the bone wiggles loose.

I put the pork butt in the smoker as cold as possible. From my understanding it takes on more smoke flavor the colder it is.  Some day I am going to throw my rubbed down pork butt in the freezer for 20 minutes before smoking just to see if it is even better.


----------



## dkite22 (Apr 6, 2014)

Guys thanks for all the feedback and it turned out great!













image.jpg



__ dkite22
__ Apr 6, 2014


----------



## smoking b (Apr 6, 2014)

Glad to hear it turned out good for you!


----------



## trevorh (Apr 6, 2014)

Awesome. 

In the end, it's hard to mess these things up.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 6, 2014)

dkite22 said:


> Guys thanks for all the feedback and it turned out great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks real nice !  Thumbs Up


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 6, 2014)

PERFECT!  Bet your smiling with every bite!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 6, 2014)

15% preparation, 5% luck, and 80% patience!

Looks like a great butt!  And that bark!

Congrats!


----------



## bbqgeekess (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks great! Can we see a photo of it pulled?


----------



## demosthenes9 (Apr 6, 2014)

cliffcarter said:


> Smoke flavor is dependent on the wood used, how much is used and the length of time the food spends in the smoke, not on the initial temperature of the meat at the time it is placed on the cooking grate.


That's incorrect.   Smoke flavor is also dependent on the surface moisture of the meat as well as it's temperature.

http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/zen_of_wood.html

Skip down to the section titled "Smoke and food"


----------



## bbqgeekess (Apr 6, 2014)

Demosthenes9 said:


> That's incorrect.   Smoke flavor is also dependent on the surface moisture of the meat as well as it's temperature.
> 
> http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/zen_of_wood.html
> 
> Skip down to the section titled "Smoke and food"


So I guess that's a good reason to make sure your rub becomes tacky before you throw it on the smoker?  Do you use a water pan to help promote moisture to help the meat absorb more smoke?


----------



## demosthenes9 (Apr 6, 2014)

bbqgeekess said:


> So I guess that's a good reason to make sure your rub becomes tacky before you throw it on the smoker?  Do you use a water pan to help promote moisture to help the meat absorb more smoke?


I'm still of mixed mind on water pans, to the point that I filled mine half way up with sand, covered that in foil and then I fill the remainder with water.  Whether I refill or not depends on how the meat looks while it is smoking.


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 6, 2014)

Demosthenes9 said:


> That's incorrect.   Smoke flavor is also dependent on the surface moisture of the meat as well as it's temperature.
> 
> http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/zen_of_wood.html
> 
> Skip down to the section titled "Smoke and food"


It is not incorrect, you say so yourself in that it "it is_ also _dependent..." etc.

One reason to not get your info from Meathead-

"The minerals in wood include oxygen, hydrogen, nitrogen, potassium, carbon, sulfur, sodium, chlorine, and heavy metals. These minerals can significantly impact the aroma and smoke flavor."

The quote above is taken from the link you provided- how many of the "minerals" that he lists are gases?

Meathead's site is a wonderful place but he should be taken in small doses and read with a critical eye IMHO.


----------



## dkite22 (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry guys, I did not capture any pictures of when it was being pulled.  People were grabbing it so fast I could hardly keep up.  Will get better pics next time.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Apr 6, 2014)

cliffcarter said:


> It is not incorrect, you say so yourself in that it "it is_ also _dependent..." etc.
> 
> One reason to not get your info from Meathead-
> 
> ...


Yes Cliff, your statement was and is incorrect.

Here's the evolution of the topic.    Noboundaries said this:


Noboundaries said:


> Times three!
> 
> Cold meat absorbs smoke longer and safely climbs through the 4 hour danger zone.


Note that he didn't make claims as to temp being the ONLY thing that affects smoke flavor.    He merely said that cold meat absorbs more smoke.

Here was your reply:


cliffcarter said:


> Smoke flavor is dependent on the wood used, how much is used and the length of time the food spends in the smoke, *not on the initial temperature of the meat at the time it is placed on the cooking grate.*


You mention some things that affect the smoke flavor, but you specifically ruled out the "initial temperature of the meat at the time it is placed on the cooking grate."

I then replied with this:


Demosthenes9 said:


> That's incorrect.   Smoke flavor is also dependent on the surface moisture of the meat as well as it's temperature.
> 
> http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/zen_of_wood.html
> 
> Skip down to the section titled "Smoke and food"


There's nothing contradictory in my statement, and my saying ""it is_ also _dependent..."  does not change the fact that your statement as a whole was incorrect.

As for Meathead, yes, he appears to not know the difference between minerals and elements, as he referred to Oxygen and other gasses as minerals.      I bet if I go back and really dissect his article, there's probably a couple of typo's or misspelled words in there as well.  

Do you think he was similarly confused as to the difference between wet and dry ?  Or the difference between cold and warm?   Additionally, do you think that Mr. Science Guru who actually did the testing was similarly confused ?


----------



## demosthenes9 (Apr 6, 2014)

dkite22 said:


> Sorry guys, I did not capture any pictures of when it was being pulled.  People were grabbing it so fast I could hardly keep up.  Will get better pics next time.


It's all good Dkite.   Good to hear that everyone seems to have enjoyed your work    (My apologies for the little pissing match in your thread


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 6, 2014)

dkite22 said:


> Sorry guys, I did not capture any pictures of when it was being pulled.  People were grabbing it so fast I could hardly keep up.  Will get better pics next time.



That means everyone loved it.    Me,I have time for pics.    Lol


----------



## smoking b (Apr 6, 2014)

dkite22 said:


> Sorry guys, I did not capture any pictures of when it was being pulled.  People were grabbing it so fast I could hardly keep up.  Will get better pics next time.


You'll get the hang of it - sometimes you have to firmly tell them to wait   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Once they realize you are deadly serious they WILL back off


----------



## bbqgeekess (Apr 6, 2014)

c farmer said:


> That means everyone loved it. Me,I have time for pics. Lol


Oh, bologna lol. I've seen your succulent dishes!


----------



## demosthenes9 (Apr 6, 2014)

bbqgeekess said:


> Oh, bologna lol. I've seen your succulent dishes!


C farmer cooks ?   Hmmmmmm.


----------



## bbqgeekess (Apr 6, 2014)

Demosthenes9 said:


> C farmer cooks ?   Hmmmmmm.


Red Lobsta Biskies...  (sorry for getting off topic)


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 6, 2014)

dkite22 said:


> Sorry guys, I did not capture any pictures of when it was being pulled.  People were grabbing it so fast I could hardly keep up.  Will get better pics next time.



We'll let it go this time...:laugh1:  but next time :police2: we can't let ya slide !!  LOL


----------



## trevorh (Apr 8, 2014)

Glad your Q turned out good. It's too bad that your thread was hijacked into a "my way is the best way" pissing match. Sounds like a elementary school playground if you ask me.


----------

